# Preemie babywearing possible? - Updated w Pic!



## LittleOnes

Does anyone have experience babywearing a preemie? 

Jackson is back to his birthweight of 5lbs 4oz (yay!). Im dying to wear him out and about instead of fussing with the carseat attached to the stroller bit. We're in a city and its just harder to get around with that thing. 

We have two baby k'tan and a moby bought before LO surprised us early :) Any knowledge of which of these may be safer and more comfortable? Both say minimum of 7lbs :(


****UPDATE!****

Success!! He is snoozin' away. Can't wait to do some things around the house with two hands! :haha: I think the key was making it tight enough and starting the 'seatbelt' up higher so he ends up higher on my chest. 

For now we're just 'cruisin' the couch - next stop, the outside world!! Thanks for the encouragement ladies :flower:
 



Attached Files:







5.3.12 1st Moby.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 31


----------



## aliss

Congrats Jackson on his gain!! :)

It's great therapy for them, kangaroo care! I would still use the moby or another plain woven wrap. Have fun and take pictures!


----------



## buttonnose82

My little dude was born at 32 weeks and 3lb 11.5oz, I was desperate too baby wear but did decide too wait until he was just over 7lb and we then used a moby :) from what I have read, just ask your medical professional and I'd they say it is ok them go for it. The reason I decided too wait was because he has breathing problems at birth which required him being ventilated so I didn't want too risk putting him in too soon, but that was my personal choice x


----------



## sugarpuff

my daughter was 5lb 2 at birth, i started wearing her at a few weeks old in a close baby carrier - so she was probably still less than 6lb at that point ? although she wasn't premature so as others have pointed out it depends on any breathing issues you LO may have


----------



## sun

I would say that babywearing is so important for preemies! My son was born at 35+6 and daughter was 36+5 and I wore both from birth. I used a moby with my son and a stretchy boba wrap with my daughter. I would really recommend the boba wrap as the material is easier to handle and it was just more comfy and cooler than the moby. Also easier for little babies - there is no starting weight for using the boba. I actually didn't think there was for the moby either - mine doesn't say 7lbs??


----------



## LittleOnes

Thanks ladies! I attempted it yesterday and he was wiggling so much I couldnt get him in the Moby right, then he started fussing so I put it away. Will give it a try again, maybe I should put on Moby and sit with him lauing on my chest for a bit so he relaxes first? Then maybe it'd be easier to slide him in the pocket... 

I cant tell by the videos, should his body be always facing my chest, with his head ultimately turned up and to the side a little bit? Problem #1 may have been trying to slide him in and putting him more on his side? Then it was harder to keep his chin up. 




sun said:


> I would say that babywearing is so important for preemies! My son was born at 35+6 and daughter was 36+5 and I wore both from birth. I used a moby with my son and a stretchy boba wrap with my daughter. I would really recommend the boba wrap as the material is easier to handle and it was just more comfy and cooler than the moby. Also easier for little babies - there is no starting weight for using the boba. I actually didn't think there was for the moby either - mine doesn't say 7lbs??

Thanks Ill have to look into the boba too! On the moby site I think it says dont use if under 7 or 8 lbs, maybe just a cover-their-ass thing :shrug:


----------



## NaturalMomma

Aw he is super cute!


----------



## JShaw

Absolutely adorable! Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## aliss

Beautiful honey!! Just where that lil guy belongs :cloud9:


----------



## Rachel_C

Ahh I'm not a broody person but he's so gorgeous snuggled up there that I started to miss the newborn days!


----------



## xsadiex

So cute!!!!! Bless!


----------

